# froglet morphed with backwards legs



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a lamassi froglet morph and his rear legs look like they are on backwards. I'm guessing its not going to get better & I'm going to have to euthanize it. Any ideas?


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

You could keep him in a separate tank if you don't want to put him down. Looks like his front legs work. 

Just a thought as he could probable learn to get around. Just of course don't use him as a breeder.

Unusual deformity. It does look like his back legs are on back wards. Weird.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

It actually looks as though they are crossed. Have you tried using a q-tip to see if you can't straighten them out? Maybe it will resolve on it's own over time?

Richard.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a cat that lost both his back legs in a car accident when he was only 8 weeks old. He adapted and learned to get around with the best of them and lived until he was 18 years old. I say give him a change. He will accomodate with his front legs and I bet he'll be just fine. Assuming he can poop and everything else is normal.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah wait it out a little while and see how he comes along, if he can hunt and all that


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Besides he'll be a good talking piece when you want to show someone your frogs. "Look at my frog...his legs are on backwards"


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Is he eating okay? If he is showing signs of stress I would consider euthanasia.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

He is eating alright so far, and is pulling himself around on his front legs and puling his rears behind him. I wasn't sure that I could find anyone that would want him


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

in all reality i would humanely euthanize it.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with Julio.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's always the hard thing to do, but I would euthanize it as well.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

thats what I was I thinking when I posted. You would have to have a tank for 1 frog that can't move much. When I put him down I want to find whats wrong, looks almost like his pelvis is misformed or something


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Could always strap him into a lego wheelchair


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah I don't think it would be an easy decision, but it should unfortunately be put down. It's depressing, but not as depressing as having to be constantly reminded how tough it's life will be. Besides, it'll speed along the possibility of it being reincarnated as a new frog.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

spottedcircus said:


> thats what I was I thinking when I posted. You would have to have a tank for 1 frog that can't move much. When I put him down I want to find whats wrong, looks almost like his pelvis is misformed or something


Send Dr Frye an e-mail and see if he'll take a look at the frog... maybe he'll let you send him the body if you really want to know what's wrong....


----------

